# Are there other uses for macro?



## robdavis305

Im wanting to purchase a macro lenses thanks to you all and some really great pics. But i was wanting to know if there were anymore uses for the macro besides really good closeups. I will thank you now for all of your replies. THANKS


----------



## icassell

I don't know what system you're shooting, but my Canon 100mm f/2.8 macro is a great short tele and a nice portrait lens.


----------



## IgsEMT

I'm with IAN on that...
Many folks who use macro lenses don't just use them for macro work. Macro adds an extra capability to your system that you otherwise might be lacking.
Perhaps you should looking into macro lenses that are in zoom range as well. I have an old 28-105 Nikon lens that will macro b/n 50-105mm - glass is old, reviews are semi great but results - *AMAZING*.


----------



## avilamillar

if you are looking for a really macro lens this is it:

EOS (SLR) Camera Systems - Macro - Macro Lens - MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro Photo - Canon USA Consumer Products


----------



## Derrel

Most macro lenses can be pressed into service for other uses, but be aware that most macro lenses have extremely short focusing throws once the focusing distance gets past about 1.5 meters, meaning that focusing accuracy is sometimes hit-and-miss at normal portrait distances of 8 to 12 feet, and also very it-and-miss all the way out to infinity.

 The newer Zeiss manual focus ZF and ZE lenses do not have this type of hair-trigger manual focusing adjustment at longer focusing distances, but the majority of AF macro lenses, and most older macro lenses made by Nikon have the same hair-trigger focusing at longer than macro focusing distances.

A normal "field telephoto" has focusing that is optimized for focusing at normal distances. A macro lens is optimized for accurate and precise focusing at close ranges, and so from roughly 1.5 meters to Infinity, many macro lenses have only a scant few degrees of movement of the focusing ring that traverses a huge distance,very rapidly. That leads to lower accuracy and lower precision under many real-world shooting conditions.


----------

